# Axolotl Larva in Egg



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

This little guy was one of the last 2 that didn't want to hatch out. I ended up helping him by breaking the egg so he could join his sibs


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

that is sooo cool! very nice! how many of the axolotl do u have now?


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

That is so cool! Basically big frog eggs eh?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

simont said:


> that is sooo cool! very nice! how many of the axolotl do u have now?


Umm.....I've got 8 breeder adults/sub-adults.... Meemo, Meemo's other tiny sib and a handful of wildtypes I'll be bringing with me to the BC Reptile Club show next month 



curtisonrad19 said:


> That is so cool! Basically big frog eggs eh?


You got it! Makes me wonder how hard it'd be to care for and keep dart frogs....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool little vid -thanks for posting


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

So cool!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool video Kameko .

Stuart


----------

